# My Mischief



## PhoebesHuman (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm Sarah. I'm 18 and I rescues my first rat around 8 months ago. 
She's a mismarked brown hooded rat called Phoebe. She has a huge personality and is scared of nothing, including our huge dog!
She's an awesome rat and made me want more.







I found someone who had an accidental litter from having males and females housed near each other. From this woman, I got Bridget and Stamford. 
Bridget is a blue rat, with tiny patches of light grey colour and a tiny white spot on her belly. I'm not sure what she is, she' the most timid one of the group but that doesn't stop her playing!








Next photo is Stamford, my Dumbo Rex.... who has like a badger face I think? I'm rubbish at telling what they are! She is adorable, my first dumbo and she is the noisiest rat I've ever heard. Sometimes she just walks along and squeeks just to hear a bit of noise! She's has a huge personality. Here, she's relaxing in her favourite hammock, the honeycomb one I made.








Finally, after getting my trio a bigger cage (a bird cage) I felt like I was able to help someone who needed it. A woman messaged me saying that she had a couple of rats, not sure on how old they are and she is deathly allergic. She couldn't keep them anymore and needed someone who could take them. I jumped at the chanced and have now introduced to the Mischief, a beautiful little girl called Tilly (& her friend of course!) Tilly is an almost all white dumbo, she is completely deaf and partially blind but very happy!








And last but certainly not least is Luna! She is hilarious and came to me with Tilly. I've never met a rat nip like her, she's like a ferret! But she is gentle and a real lover rat. She likes to play and will be the first to run out of the cage as I open the door!








So there is my mischief, I hope you like them!


----------



## Cstaar (Mar 7, 2012)

aw they are adorable  I enjoyed reading their little bios! They are lucky to have found you


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Phoebe looks like a Cinnamon (Agouti with mink gene) or just a really light Agouti hooded.

Bridget looks like a russian blue (the lighter spots would be heathering which is caused by the Russian Blue gene, best way to tell the difference between Russian Blue and blue) and sounds like an Irish (Picture of belly?)

Stamford looks like a Huskey/Roan they loose their color as they age to almost completely white

Tilly looks like a Black eyed white (BEW) which would explain her deafness (All BEWs are deaf due to their pigment spreading oddly, where there is none) OR she is a very faded Roan/Huskey which means she probably just became Deaf on her own. Kind of hard to tell

And Luna looks like a Mink Hooded

They are All adorable


----------



## PhoebesHuman (Nov 18, 2012)

Cstaar said:


> aw they are adorable  I enjoyed reading their little bios! They are lucky to have found you


Thank you  I like to think so


----------



## PhoebesHuman (Nov 18, 2012)

LightningWolf said:


> Phoebe looks like a Cinnamon (Agouti with mink gene) or just a really light Agouti hooded.
> 
> Bridget looks like a russian blue (the lighter spots would be heathering which is caused by the Russian Blue gene, best way to tell the difference between Russian Blue and blue) and sounds like an Irish (Picture of belly?)
> 
> ...


That's really helped! Thank you. I'll try and get a picture of her belly, but looking it up I do think she has Irish markings. I think Tilly is also a faded Roan, but quite old. She has a grey spot on her back, I will get better pictures of their markings. Thanks again


----------



## Christielynnga (Nov 12, 2012)

They're precious! Very pretty colors too


----------



## PhoebesHuman (Nov 18, 2012)

Christielynnga said:


> They're precious! Very pretty colors too


Thank you


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Then she is a roan


----------



## PhoebesHuman (Nov 18, 2012)

LightningWolf said:


> Then she is a roan



598689_151966431616166_1431294030_n by Phoebes Human, on Flickr

Here's a picture of us together, you can see the bit of grey on her back. It looks dark on here, but it isn't that dark in real life.


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

Cute group!! I am sure they keep you on your toes!!


----------



## PhoebesHuman (Nov 18, 2012)

Poodlepalooza said:


> Cute group!! I am sure they keep you on your toes!!


Sure do! having 5 girls has made me want to rescue a couple of old boys haha!


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Yep roan for sure


----------

